# 67 GTO engine mounting



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am in the process of re-installing my engine. The problem is I neglected to label the mounting frame brackets upon break-down. One of the frame brackets is taller than the other. How do I determine which is right or left? All input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

If talking about the engine mount frame bracket tall one goes on driver side or left if you prefer. Check out page 237 of PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE- 1964-1970 Nope haven't brought a new yet cause this one still works for me. LES


----------



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

THANKS:cheers


----------

